# 6D: RAW via WI-FI?



## abcde12345 (Feb 6, 2014)

I've been using my 6D for a few months now, and I've recently got an iPad Air! Whoops! Time to install that EOS Remote! However, one of the things I realized is that Canon claims that I will be unable to transfer RAW files from my camera to my iPad, which is pretty useless if you ask me. =/ Most people would be shooting in RAW when they are using a 6D. Googling this topic would suggest otherwise though, so I would like to ask if anyone knows how it can be done? I don't intend to use it for showcase purposes, but more of a temporary storage, so I can ditch my laptop and bring around my iPad only for travels in order to relieve my memory card and also for slight editing (Hello Snapseed!) so that I can just utilize it that way.


----------



## dcm (Feb 6, 2014)

WiFi for RAW would be pretty slow. I use the SD card method to import both RAW and JPG to my iPad and photostream when I am traveling. There is also a lightning to USB to connect a camera if you choose to go that route.

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD822ZM/A/lightning-to-sd-card-camera-reader

I also carry the lightning to HDMI and/or an Apple TV to preview or display my photos as a slide show on a HD TV with the family on the road. You can also do it directly from the camera with the appropriate connector, but sometimes I'm shooting with two bodies so it can be easier to do from the iPad.


----------



## dgatwood (Feb 6, 2014)

abcde12345 said:


> I've been using my 6D for a few months now, and I've recently got an iPad Air! Whoops! Time to install that EOS Remote! However, one of the things I realized is that Canon claims that I will be unable to transfer RAW files from my camera to my iPad, which is pretty useless if you ask me. =/ Most people would be shooting in RAW when they are using a 6D.



You can download images, but the camera downscales to a medium-res JPEG rendering and sends that to your iOS device. Unfortunately, the iOS app doesn't support the EOS Utility access mode, which supports grabbing RAW files.


----------



## abcde12345 (Feb 6, 2014)

dcm said:


> WiFi for RAW would be pretty slow. I use the SD card method to import both RAW and JPG to my iPad and photostream when I am traveling. There is also a lightning to USB to connect a camera if you choose to go that route.
> 
> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD822ZM/A/lightning-to-sd-card-camera-reader
> 
> I also carry the lightning to HDMI and/or an Apple TV to preview or display my photos as a slide show on a HD TV with the family on the road. You can also do it directly from the camera with the appropriate connector, but sometimes I'm shooting with two bodies so it can be easier to do from the iPad.



What is this SD card method that you mention?


----------



## dcm (Feb 6, 2014)

abcde12345 said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > WiFi for RAW would be pretty slow. I use the SD card method to import both RAW and JPG to my iPad and photostream when I am traveling. There is also a lightning to USB to connect a camera if you choose to go that route.
> ...



You take the SD card out of your 6D and put the SD card in the adapter (above) and plug the adapter into your iPad. The original photos from the SD card get loaded into the iPad Photos application where you can work with them in Photos or other iPad applications. If you do it a second/third/... time you can tell it not to load duplicates.

http://support.apple.com/kb/PH14493
http://support.apple.com/kb/ht4101


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 6, 2014)

do the math.... 25 MB raw files via wifi?

you don´t have to shoot JPG to see an image on your tablet.
store the RAW files on your SD cards and transfer the RAW files via USB if you need too.

but i don´t think your going to edit RAW files on a tablet?
i only transfer JPG versions to my mobile devices. 
less storage space and RAW editing on my android devices suck anyway (as long as there is no lightroom for android).




> I don't intend to use it for showcase purposes, but more of a temporary storage



how much memory has an ipad?
a few 32 GB cards are the better choice i think.



btw... it´s all explained in the manual.


----------



## abcde12345 (Feb 7, 2014)

I understand that it's explained in the manual, but I've read things that people said that they are able to do so, via WI-FI. Like I said it's more of calling those who claim that they can do so to explain their methods. It would be interesting to be able to do so.


----------



## dgatwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Lichtgestalt said:


> do the math.... 25 MB raw files via wifi?



At 300 megabit per second, that's under a second, so under optimal conditions using a private ad-hoc Wi-Fi network, it ought to be pretty darn quick. If it isn't, something is wrong. 

Or, assuming neither device has enough antennas to do 300 megabit signaling to the other, then at 150 mbps, that's just a little bit over a second. Either way.


----------



## thgmuffin (Feb 7, 2014)

With EOS remote on a laptop you can transfer RAW files, and you can also specify some really useful things such as:
Shoot RAW+Save onto SD Card, but transfer JPEG to specified folder

Then from the specified folder import into lightroom via auto import


----------



## wsheldon (Feb 7, 2014)

thgmuffin said:


> With EOS remote on a laptop you can transfer RAW files, and you can also specify some really useful things such as:
> Shoot RAW+Save onto SD Card, but transfer JPEG to specified folder
> 
> Then from the specified folder import into lightroom via auto import



+1

Here's a nice write-up on that setup: http://www.p4pictures.com/2013/01/eos-6d-wifi-tethered-shooting-to-lightroom/

Note that it will take 20+ seconds to transfer each RAW file, so I find the option to shoot RAW+JPEG fine (which stores both on the SD) and only transmit JPEG over wireless to the laptop works best. Just a second or two delay and they show up. Good enough for real-time client preview.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 7, 2014)

wsheldon said:


> thgmuffin said:
> 
> 
> > With EOS remote on a laptop you can transfer RAW files, and you can also specify some really useful things such as:
> ...



I do something similar with my 6D and iPad Third Generation. At extended family events or parties I often take lots of pictures and people want to see them right away. In these situations, I use WiFi to transfer the JPEG's to my iPad so others see them almost real time. Most of these JPEG's are later deleted with only the selects staying on the iPad. The RAW files I transfer later to my laptop via SD card for Lightroom/PS editing and I back them up to external hard drives at this time.


----------



## dgatwood (Feb 8, 2014)

wsheldon said:


> Note that it will take 20+ seconds to transfer each RAW file, so I find the option to shoot RAW+JPEG fine (which stores both on the SD) and only transmit JPEG over wireless to the laptop works best. Just a second or two delay and they show up. Good enough for real-time client preview.



Seriously? 20 seconds to transfer a 25 MB file? That's barely 802.11b speeds. They ought to just about get that speed at close distances even with the Wi-Fi antenna unplugged.... I wonder if either Canon or the cell phone vendors are using some ancient, crufty firmware for their chipset that doesn't support 802.11g or 802.11n speeds in Ad-Hoc mode.


----------



## abcde12345 (Feb 8, 2014)

Guess the answer is this: no you can't transfer RAW photos via WI-FI to an iPad Air. =/ That's sad but that's the conclusion. I wanted to use my iPad as a light temporary storage but I guess the MacBook will have to come along now. =/


----------



## wsheldon (Feb 8, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> wsheldon said:
> 
> 
> > Note that it will take 20+ seconds to transfer each RAW file, so I find the option to shoot RAW+JPEG fine (which stores both on the SD) and only transmit JPEG over wireless to the laptop works best. Just a second or two delay and they show up. Good enough for real-time client preview.
> ...



To clarify, that's for Wifi tethered shooting vis EOS utility to LR on a laptop, so the 20 sec includes data transfer + LR's service noticing and importing the file + rendering a quick preview image for display. I believe the 6D does 802.11b/g/n, but the laptop only supported g IIRC so n may 2x faster.

I still think RAW+JPEG with JPEG transmitted is the way to go for best results, though.


----------



## dgatwood (Feb 8, 2014)

wsheldon said:


> dgatwood said:
> 
> 
> > wsheldon said:
> ...



Ah. A lot of 802.11g chipsets won't do more than b speeds when talking to an ad hoc (IBSS) station, so if you aren't connecting to a shared base station, much of that may be your laptop's fault.


----------

